# swell.gr: Renault Laguna Coupe 2.0T Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello to all.

Today a *Laguna Coupe 2.0T* was booked for a protection session in our Store and I thought I should share some pics with you.

It is a fantastic looking car and the owner has taken care of it pretty well so no dramatic correction needed. I just had one go with *Menzerna PO106FA* and *Sonus Polishing pad* to enhance the shine of the clear cote since it was a bit dull. Off course first was paint's decontamination step with *Sonus* clay and *Megs last touch* as lubricant.

*Here is a 50/50 photo after 1 pass of Menz 106:*










After light polishing, final step was protection step and for that I chose *RaceGlaze 55 Signature Wax*. It was applied by hand. I find it the easiest/most efficient way to do so with *RG55*. 2 coats were applied. Each layer hazed for about 15 minutes and there was a 1 time cure time between each other.

Results were fantastic, RG55 is a fantastic wax and didn't expect anything less!

*Here are the final pictures:*







































































































































































































Thanks for reading. Any comments are welcomed.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking reflections:thumb:, i love using raceglaze 55 wax


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Cracking reflections on a cracking car.

Isn't the rear almost identical to a Jag XF or it is just me?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

it does look similar, just with a bigger spoiler lip. 

quite like this hmmmmm....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very good job done,nice reflections too..


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

kstoilas said:


> Cracking reflections on a cracking car.
> 
> Isn't the rear almost identical to a Jag XF or it is just me?


It does, but doesn't the whole car have a bit of an Aston wiff about it?

It might just be me lol.

Adam


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Great jom mike:thumb:
Love that car!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That's the nicest Renault i've ever seen really pretty.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

ajlittler said:


> It does, but doesn't the whole car have a bit of an Aston wiff about it?
> 
> It might just be me lol.
> 
> Adam


Yes, I think you're right!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

A very nice and very underrated car. Nice work!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Did you wax the whole car first then buff of? 

Thanks


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

OGGYsri said:


> Did you wax the whole car first then buff of?
> 
> Thanks


Yes ,first i wax the whole car and after 15 min buff of


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

amazing work Mike.. nice reflections too.. 
congrats!!!!


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

top notch work as always ! well done mike!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work mike. Well done :thumb:.


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

ajlittler said:


> It does, but doesn't the whole car have a bit of an Aston wiff about it?
> 
> It might just be me lol.
> 
> Adam


ASTON written all over the rear!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work Mike!!
Beautiful result


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

lovely car and a lovely detail  sad that renaults aren't more popular over here. I must say their new megane is sextacular and the new kangoo is fantastic, I went to test drive one but they were all sold! I got to look through one and it was brilliant though.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brilliant work there Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------

